# Fiesty, Fierce Purples: My First MAC Makeover :D



## chocolategoddes (Oct 19, 2008)

It's funny: the MAs name is Jesus and boy, did he work a miracle. I LOVED THIS LOOK!

I told him to do what ever he wanted and to just have fun with it. I could tell he got excited. 

There was a point during the session where other MAs were walking over with their jaws dropped open, whispering, " I can't believe she's letting you do that!" and I thought to myself, " *Hold up!* *What the hell is he doing to my face?!?!*"
But the result was fabulous and I just had to share!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*FACE*
Studio Fix Fluid
Studio Finish Concealer
Crushed Bougainvillea CCB

*EYES*
Crushed Bougainvillea CCB
Studio Finish Concealer
Outspoken MES
ZoomLash Mascara
Fascinating Eye Khol

I totally forgot the lips and some of the other products but I think you get the idea. :/


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 19, 2008)

frig.. you're friggin gorgeous!!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG he did an amazing job!  You are so gorgeous Kensie!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Oct 19, 2008)

damn, you are just stunningly gorgeous! purple looks great on you


----------



## elmo1026 (Oct 19, 2008)

WOW,

you look amazing. I love the purples on you.


----------



## SuSana (Oct 19, 2008)

Oooooh the lips are so pretty!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Oct 19, 2008)

WOW! Loving the lips!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 19, 2008)

You look fantastic!  He did a great job on you!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 19, 2008)

You look gorgeous...Now I'm trying to figure out the lip color because I want it!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_It's funny: the MAs name is Jesus and boy, did he work a miracle._

 
LOL, this is priceless
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look amazing! Those colors look fab on you!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 19, 2008)

Makes me wanna go get my makeup did!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
Tish, if it helps, the lip liner was this super sark berry and the lipstick was a light violet shade. 

Seriously, if you go up to a MAC MA and tell him/her to just do what ever they want, his/her face will just light up.
It's fun!


----------



## TDoll (Oct 19, 2008)

This is amazing! You look so gorgeous!  I want Outspoken now!!


----------



## ApplePeace (Oct 19, 2008)

very cute,you look like a fairy..pretty soft colors..


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm going to say what everyone else said and say that you're gorgeous. Those purples are great on you.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 19, 2008)

dude you are super hot. and the purples? they work for you. definately work for you.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Oct 19, 2008)

First of all...
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_There was a point during the session where other MAs were walking over with their jaws dropped open, whispering, " I can't believe she's letting you do that!" and I thought to myself, " *Hold up!* *What the hell is he doing to my face?!?!*"_

 





I seriously laughed so loud, I could be heard upstairs from the basement. Second, I'm with you on loving this look! One more thing though, PLEASE remember what was on your lips and post it because it's gorgeous and I will rock it.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh, this is *gorgeous*!!!!  I love everything!!!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Oct 20, 2008)

I am so glad you let him do whatever he wanted because girl that is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous on you! And I'm going to guess on the lips: Plum Royale c/s/l and either Up The Amp l/s OR Creme de la Femme l/s


----------



## Brittni (Oct 20, 2008)

stunning.


----------



## jdechant (Oct 20, 2008)

OMG this look is GORGEOUS and you are GORGEOUS...and all I can say is PRAISE JESUS..lololol


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow this look is gorgeous! The purples look amazing on you!


----------



## amurr (Oct 20, 2008)

wow that is definitely a great look. That purple looks so gorgeous on you.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 20, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 20, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!  I love the color combo!


----------



## User67 (Oct 20, 2008)

You look beautiful in purples!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 20, 2008)

This looks fantastic!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 20, 2008)

wow, so gorgeous!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 20, 2008)

Purples were made for you!  That is beautiful!


----------



## hege (Oct 20, 2008)

That makeup artist did a GREAT job!


----------



## animacani (Oct 20, 2008)

:O:O:O:O:O:O:O:O:O:O:O
Runs to the mac counter to buy outspoken MES***


----------



## glossygirl (Oct 20, 2008)

cute! you look great


----------



## rbella (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow!  Just, Wow!  You look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## n_c (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow he did an amazing job!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 20, 2008)

Stunning, just stunning. That lip colour is beautiful on you.


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 20, 2008)

you look fantastic.


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 20, 2008)

so pretty! did u use the ccb as a cream blush alone? (u mentioned it under the "face" category. also i looove the lips! can u guess what u used pleease??


----------



## pangie (Oct 20, 2008)

you look awesome!  kudos to the ma!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 20, 2008)

you look fabulous Kensie. I'm totally in love with your face (and your attitude) in the second picture


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 20, 2008)

Jesus did an AWESOME job!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yes, The CCB was used on my cheeks.

I'm glad you all like it *cough*even though it was all his work *cough*


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 20, 2008)

so pretty on you!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Thanks everyone.
Tish, if it helps, the lip liner was this super sark berry and the lipstick was a light violet shade. _

 

Thanks this does help...Trust me I will figure it out..If I have to call Jesus himself


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 20, 2008)

Holy.
Freaking.
Crap.
You're gorgeous. WOW.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, The CCB was used on my cheeks.

I'm glad you all like it *cough*even though it was all his work *cough*_

 
He has an amazing canvas to work with.


----------



## hnich (Oct 20, 2008)

I love how well the lips and eyes work together!


----------



## varga_gal (Oct 20, 2008)

wow you are beautiful! I would kill for lips like that!


----------



## Nox (Oct 20, 2008)

Is there ever a time when you don't look fabulous on your FOTDs?  Seriously, that is the prettiest plum colored lip I've seen to date.  I have something similar.  I inspired to whip it out and wear it tomorrow.


----------



## shootout (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh wow. That is fantastic!
And you are insanely gorgeous!


----------



## joey444 (Oct 20, 2008)

Love it, love it, love it!


----------



## MACaholic21 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow this look is gorgeous on you!!!!


----------



## beauty_marked (Oct 20, 2008)

Omg i loled at "his name was jesus and boy did he work a miracle!!"

love the purples


----------



## ashleydenise (Oct 20, 2008)

That looks great, I hope you bought Outspoken!


----------



## mslips (Oct 21, 2008)

gorgeous! i hope you bought those colors cuz they look fab on you!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 21, 2008)

Gorgeous! That lip color looks great on you, I wish I could pull that off.


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 21, 2008)

Holy hotness! You look gorgeous in purple


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 21, 2008)

You are such a gorgeous girl >_<! I looove the purple on you. He did a really good job and had a beautiful canvas to work on.


----------



## nunu (Oct 21, 2008)

it looks lovely on you!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 21, 2008)

that is soooooo gorgeous! i love it


----------



## lsperry (Oct 21, 2008)

Stunningly gorgeous and your lips are "Oh, my! Oh Wow!" beautiful!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 21, 2008)

Whoah!!!! He did a wonderful job... You look STUNNING!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 21, 2008)

thank you dearies!

yup, i bought outspoken. it has an awesome glittery strip in the center that I adore! I also bought the ccb.


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 21, 2008)

Hott!


----------



## anjdes (Oct 21, 2008)

Lovely! The colours suit you.


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 21, 2008)

very pretty look! loving the lip colors


----------



## Mac MaMa (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You look gorgeous...Now I'm trying to figure out the lip color because I want it!!_

 
*Lipstick looks like Up the Amp to me!*


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys!
It probably is Up The Amp. It's a gorgeous shade!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 23, 2008)

That looks fantastic! I love the lip color, if you happen to think of what it might be, please post it! I just got a new haircut, and I've decided that I'm gonna start rocking a signature lip.  I've played with eyes for years and now I wanna try something different and that lip just might do it!  

You've got such gorgeous features, if you walked into my store and said I could do whatever I wanted to your face, I would NOT let you leave! lol


----------



## sherox (Oct 23, 2008)

you look amazing! i love it


----------



## jenlhaa (Oct 23, 2008)

I love the purple, it's really flattering on you!


----------



## caramelo23 (Oct 23, 2008)

That's really pretty !!!


----------



## Geraldine (Oct 23, 2008)

you look very pretty.


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow!! i love it!


----------



## 1QTPie (Oct 23, 2008)

This is so darn pretty!!!!


----------



## aziza (Oct 24, 2008)

That lip is so bangin'! I must get that ccb STAT!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 25, 2008)

Omg I didn't see this until now. This is so gorgeous!! And Jesus is my FAVORITE MA ever!!!!!

He does such amazing work :3 next time you see him tell him Chad says hi! XD


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2008)

How did I miss this??  Sweet heaven, this is fabulous.

And could you be more beautiful?  Um, no, I don't think so.

Gorgeous makeup on a gorgeous gal.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 25, 2008)

Aww, thank you everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <3 <3

GET THE CCB! It's magnificent! It's versatile. 
I don't need a bf, I'll just starting dating Crushed Bougainvillea CCB.

And Chad, I'll be sure to tell Jesus you said hi. He's awesome.


----------



## yummy411 (Oct 25, 2008)

he did  a great job! you look great!


----------



## Makeup Crazie (Oct 25, 2008)

beautiful! I love the colors used


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow, he did an amazing job and you are one beautiful lady!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Oct 26, 2008)

OMG......
this is so sultry .. amazingggg !!


----------



## ktinagapay (Feb 6, 2009)

OMG that makeup is music video-ishh!!!


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 6, 2009)

Gorgeous!! You can really pull off purples and pinks -wow! LOVE your lips, beautiful lips and color.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I really like how well your MA blended the pink and purples -very well done.   Now I want some of these colors!


----------



## natjotua (Feb 6, 2009)

i love the lip color on you!


----------



## Emmi (Feb 6, 2009)

I love it! You look really beautiful. I just love the color combo!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 6, 2009)

you are effing GORGEOUS!! i've never seen a pic of you before. daaaayum.


----------



## fintia (Feb 7, 2009)

love love.


----------



## na_pink (Feb 7, 2009)

very pretty but wtf .. those other MAs must be pretty damn boring to think that was something outrageous ...


----------



## Nenah2008 (Feb 7, 2009)

Call me crazy but what is CCB?  I love the whole look by the way!!! I love that purple.


----------



## unkn0wn (Feb 7, 2009)

you have a very unique look to yourself.


----------



## Renee (Feb 7, 2009)

You are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 7, 2009)

oh, geez. i didn't even notice this was up here. lol

thank you so much you guys. <3 <3

a CCB is a cream color base, btw


----------

